# ******** help please



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

On ** when i comment on peoples status' and activity etc it doesnt show my name, just ******** user. I havent touched any of my setings unless accidently without realising

Does anyone know how to fix please?

xx

EDIT: have asked this on my status and it disappeared   and now wont let me ask it, but has let me write something else


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Very weird! I know sometimes in my friends it shows a ******** user and I wonder who it is! xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

There's one person who comes up and ******** user on my status a lot. It's only started happening since **  changed their privacy settings/policy so might be related to that. Probably worth going through oyurs and seeing if it's all set how you want it. 
Other than that I think it's just one of those lovely ** "features" 

C~x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

If you haven't checked your privacy settings lately I would definitely look there as ** changed them so everyone could see most things...I was recently able to look at photos of complete strangers (ie, friends of friends) just by clicking on their name.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Grrr it annoyed me when they did this as my brother was able to access pictures of his children I had put in an album for their mum and kept making them his profile picture -  he isn't on my friends and I only had them set to friends so just she could see them - long story short he is a drug addict and alcoholic and gave up his rights to his children 18 months ago when he chose drugs over them - so I complained to ********! xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Have checked all my settings, and they are all set to only friends.

After speaking  to different friends, it seems its not everyone, only a few different people so im wondering wether its there settings?

Oh well still non the wiser


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

How do you know if someone has set their settings to only show you a limited profile ?
Does it say somewhere ? What wouldn't you see if this was the case ? Anyone know ?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ahh come on someone must be able to answer my question


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I have clicked on afriends profile and it comes up like it does when u add them (ie just a few certain bits of info) so cant view there wall, photos, basically anything  

Also my brother has his profile set so no one can write on his wall, or tag him in photos


----------

